

B2B e-commerce Beta Launch : Galloi.com - galloi

Just launched a brand new website to make business to business trading easy online. It has taken 4 years to come to this point with a detailed focus on design, usability and simplicity.<p>Galloi is committed to encourage B2B trading online with a focus on the food and drink in the European markets. It is the only free professional trading networking website!<p>Looking for feedback, please look to create profile and looking for suppliers and buyers in order to register and build community<p>Website : www.galloi.com
Direct e-mail (marketing@galloi.com)
======
lun4r
"TESTIMONIALS: Sorry, no posts matched your criteria."

------
domainkiller
Before you try to market this further, I'd recommend you start busting ass to
get products in there. Nothing more depressing than a ecommerce ghost town.

------
galloi
Thanks everyone, we are expecting a number of suppliers joining in next week

------
lun4r
There are no products?

